# Now we're in the fire season



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Folks,

We're now into the fire season which means all our local Bombeiros will be risking their lives to keep us all safe so please remember you can become a supporter of your local branch by donating just a few Euros to them and you can also donate food and drink just by taking it to your local station and anything you can afford will be greatly appreciated. 

Last year, at least 6 lost their lives fighting fires which in turn means 6 families spend decades missing their son/daughter/mother/father etc, so please try to be as generous as you can. 

These guys & gals are true heroes so let's not forget them!


----------



## Ronnie_Yook (May 9, 2012)

Here...Here...excellent posting travelling-man.

As an addition to this, here in Central Portugal, we have a phenomenon (not easy after a few vinhos!) where a strong breeze occurs about mid-day, so wood / charcoal burning Bar-B-Q's are a big NO-NO.

This mid-day wind is mentioned in the excellent book “A Small Murder In Lisbon” by Robert Wilson, but the exact Portuguese name for it escapes me...anybody know it?


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

I also live in Central Portugal and know the wind well. I think it is called Saint Christopher although why I don't know. I love Robert Wilson's books and A small death in Lisbon was the first I read. It contains a lot if useful and interesting information about Portugal's recent history. His Javier Falcon books set in Seville are well worth reading


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Forgot to add that we always keep in a good supply of milk to give the bombeiros, apparently it is good for the digestive system when fire fighting.


----------



## Ronnie_Yook (May 9, 2012)

Many Thanks Maggy_Crawford for info on St. Christopher...I re-read the book, but failed to spot the name. I must book an eye test!


----------

